# Programm zur Zahlen-Addition



## Bummi20 (2. Feb 2010)

Hi...

Ich hab leider noch nicht viel Erfahrung mit Java..
Ich will ein Programm erstellen, wo ich jedes mal Zahlen eingeben kann, diese immer wieder miteinander addiert werden und dass Ergebniss dann angezeigt wird. Es sollen beliebig viele Zahlen einzutragen sein.
Jemand eine Idee wie das ganze aussehen muss??


----------



## The_S (2. Feb 2010)

Ein erster Ansatz wäre eine Schleife  .


----------



## Firestorm87 (2. Feb 2010)

Also einen einfachen taschenrechner?
Soll Ein-/Ausgabe auf der Konsole geschehen?

Hast du schonmal ein HelloWord-Bsp oder so erstellt was zumindest kleine eingaben entgegennimmt?

Also womit kann Ich dir gutes tun (ohne dir nun einfach dein Code zu geben, weil du das ja sicher machst um was zu lernen)...?


----------



## ARadauer (2. Feb 2010)

> weil du das ja sicher machst um was zu lernen


ja genau ;-) ganz sicher! :lol:


```
int summe = 0;
int anzahl = anzahl eingeben lassen

for(int i = 0; i < anzahl; i++){
	int wert = wert eingeben lassen
	summe = summe+wert;
}
summe ausgeben
```


----------



## Firestorm87 (2. Feb 2010)

Meinst nicht?

Dann war die Frage falsch gestellt 
Naja dann zwar etwas unschön, aber funktionell 

```
public class calc {
	public static void main(final String[] args) {
		final BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
		String line = "";
		int gesamt = 0;
		System.out.println("Bis zur Eingabe von \"quit\" wird aus allen eingegebenen Zahlen die Summe gebildet.");
		do {
			try {
				line = br.readLine();
				if (!line.equals("") && !line.equalsIgnoreCase("quit")) {
					final int i = Integer.parseInt(line);
					gesamt += i;
					System.out.println("Summe: " + gesamt);
				}
			} catch (final NumberFormatException e) {
				System.out.println("Die Eingabe entspricht keiner gültige Zahl!");
			} catch (final IOException e) {
				System.out.println("Fehler beim lesen der Eingabe!");
			}
		} while (!line.equalsIgnoreCase("quit"));
	}
}
```
/EDIT: Und ja, Ich hab wirklich nichts besseres zutun


----------



## ARadauer (2. Feb 2010)

Wieso final int i?

Klassen schreibt man groß.


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2010)

weil i nie geändert wird genau wie all die anderen diversen finalen Variablen und paar Variablen explizit nicht, die sich dann auch ändern,
leicht zu erkennen 

konsequent wäre natürlich auch eine Variable
final String line = br.readLine();
im inneren der Schleife


----------



## Firestorm87 (2. Feb 2010)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Wieso final int i?


siehe Oben 


ARadauer hat gesagt.:


> Klassen schreibt man groß.


Klassen steckt man auch nicht ins Default-Package und Hausaufgaben macht man selber 


> konsequent wäre natürlich auch eine Variable
> final String line = br.readLine();
> im inneren der Schleife


Kann man das dann in der while-Bedinung nutzen ? => Testen

/EDIT: Nein, dann funktioniert "while (!line.equalsIgnoreCase("quit"));" nicht mehr, weil line nur direkt in der Schleife bekannt ist,....


----------



## SlaterB (2. Feb 2010)

oh mist, stimmt, hatte extra noch nach sowas geschaut, aber zu kurz


----------

